# Stressed Out



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

I finished school a year ago and started studying a course which is when i got IBS, since ive finished the course and and studying at home. I'm having real trouble finding the confidence to go out and get a job as i had to quit my last job because my boss wouldnt give my days off when i was ill. My family is pressuring me to get a job and get back out in the world, they dont understand how i feel no matter how often i try to explain it to them, they just dont get it. My best friend doesnt understand she just thinks its a joke or some silly way of avioding going out.I just want to know is anyone else going through this much stress? Is it possible to still have a job and continue studying and not have to worry about IBS 24/7?


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I would recommend reading the "young adult's issues" section of the bboard, as much of it directly relates to what you're describing.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------

